# Bee up close - Photo Test



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Cool it worked!!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Bee up close - Photo Test 2*


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Bee up close - Photo Test 2*

Great Photos!


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

geat pictures


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

I found this site that shows you how to write code, so I figured out how to imbed a photo that you can click on. Its a lot of typing but it works. http://www.phpbb.com/community/faq.php?mode=bbcode


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Aw-sum photos, very nice!


----------



## ldh1006 (Nov 12, 2011)

out standing ..great job.....wish that i could do that....


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Jetjockey said:


> I found this site that shows you how to write code, so I figured out how to imbed a photo that you can click on. Its a lot of typing but it works. http://www.phpbb.com/community/faq.php?mode=bbcode



In the lower right-hand corner of this page is a section called "Posting Permissions". You can click on BB Code for a complete list of codes and examples of how to use them in the forums. There are also instructions and examples for posting images.


----------

